# Reticulated pythons eating People Pictures



## Trouser (Jan 16, 2005)

I found this site today while reading up on these pythons, I can't believe I used to sleep on the ground in the jungle with these bad boys. I wouldn't follow this if you've got a weak stomach. 
http://www.blackbearheaven.com/man-eating-snake.htm


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2005)

Link no work


----------



## instar (Jan 16, 2005)

appears real going by the final pic with the retic? in the process of eating, The rest have been in circulation for some time (bulging retic roped up in ute) and are thought to be just a pig it ate, I havent come across the final pic along with rest before, im thinking some fanciful web editing going on. Id like to think the last pic is posed with dead retic (rather than the poor bloke was actually killed) but I fail to see why anyone would do that. Eww!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2005)

link now work

seen them b4


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 16, 2005)

Link work now, pity really


----------



## Trouser (Jan 16, 2005)

Still got my morbid curiosity going,pretty ferral looking hey, the thought did cross my mind to use the picture as an avatar but thought it could be deemed as being in bad taste.


----------



## angelrose (Jan 16, 2005)

The link worked for me, ill post them here, the 1st two with the humans look posed, the 3rd looks photo shop superimposed.......to me anyhow...

Angel


----------



## angelrose (Jan 16, 2005)

the other 2


----------



## angelrose (Jan 16, 2005)

sorry, i just realised you were all syauing the link worked now, nevermind.......

angel


----------



## Hickson (Jan 16, 2005)

Just to add my 2 cents worth:

The third photo (listed in Angel's post as Snake3.jpg) I first saw 15 or 20 years ago, in the Reptile House at Taronga Zoo - in a calendar, if I remember rightly. Comments in the article on the webpage suggested that those two pics were more recent and that a search of the internet revealed that no news service carried the story. That's 'coz there was no internet news service back then.



Hix


----------



## Mr.K (Jan 16, 2005)

geeez, thats some serious snake snuff!! :shock:


----------



## instar (Jan 17, 2005)

Im sure the ones in the ute are just a wild pig, but whats your take on the others Hix?


----------



## Hickson (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm inclined to think they're for real. Don't know about the last one, haven't seen it before.



Hix


----------



## craig23 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol, if they're not for real, that guy would have wanted a bit of money for sticking his head up inside a dead retic.. ewwwwww


----------



## Trouser (Jan 17, 2005)

Not sure if they are real or not, all I know is the people in east timor are pretty scared of them, I suppose for a good reason. I sure as hell wouldn't want one latching on to me while I slept. They had some at a place called pulada in malaysia I think or It could have been thailand at the school of survival, I suppose they would have been about 5 or 6 meters long. they threw these two big geese looking things in there and I dont think they really even had to try to eat them. they made pretty light work of it.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 18, 2005)

Been looking for the website but I haven't been able to find it yet. The pics of the kid in the snake and the snake swallowing the guy are b.s. . It was an urban legends site that debunked the pics. Retics don't eat people that often.


----------



## instar (Jan 18, 2005)

Im curious, how there bs , how were the debunked exactly? :?


----------



## Trouser (Jan 18, 2005)

I would imagine that they perhaps eat people more often than we would think. A lot of the places that they occur in are very isolated and I would be surprised if word of such an incident would get out. A lot of the huts people live in, southeast asia particularly in the isolated regions have open windows with no screen, nothing, and I would imagine that a large reticulated python would make light work of a baby or toddler sleeping in a crib. God, I don't have any kids yet but what a horrible thing to happen to a parent, I don't even want to think about it.


----------

